# Ragdoll x birman



## Jimmychoo (Feb 4, 2015)

Has anybody on here got a ragdoll x birman? I was just wondering if you could share any info. I've just been offered one (not for free of course).


----------



## smoking guns (Feb 24, 2015)

I imagine it would be like any other moggy, though perhaps may have inherited the floppy Ragdoll gene. May be worth getting kitty tested for health issues common in either breed...


----------



## Jimmychoo (Feb 4, 2015)

Hmm yeah. I don't know what to do now. Initially I thought no but now thinking maybe. LOL, Sooo indecisive. When I was first looking into different breeds I couldn't decide between the two but then settled on the Birman. I just thought ild see if anyone else on hear has a birman x ragdoll.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Unless the Ragdoll is an approved outcross (for GCCF registered cats) to a Birman, or vice versa, I'd steer well clear. Unapproved crosses are one of the things BYBs get up to.


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

if you like the cat, get the cat 

If you're looking for a 'breed' or specific characteristics, crosses might not be the way forward


----------



## Jimmychoo (Feb 4, 2015)

Well I was set on the Birman. The breeder though has said they have had an accidental litter both Birman and ragdoll are registered, it was an accidental mating.


----------



## Bluefluffybirmans (Jun 9, 2014)

If you like the look of the cat go for it. I imagine it'll be a very cute silky haired little thing! It depends on whether you'd wish you'd always got the birman you wanted. Then again they are very friendly cats who love company, you could get a birman friend... :thumbsup:


----------



## Jimmychoo (Feb 4, 2015)

That's what is niggling me, will I wish I had got the birman. I'm thinking though that they will have lovely temperaments as both ragdolls and birmans have lovely natures, and that's what is most important to me. I haven't seen what they look like yet, I will have pics in a couple of days. I'm having two, whether its the ragdolls x birman or birman - soooo excited.


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

The rafdolls and Birmans are so alike in looks its difficult sometimes to tell them apart, i have a Ragdoll that my vet thought was a birman because hes mitted, but got his pedigree, nature wise not sure ,but the Rsgdolls have lovely natures, but if you really like the cat get it, maybe look up some characteristics of both, then decide


----------



## Jimmychoo (Feb 4, 2015)

Can I just ask what nature differences do you see with your Birman and ragdol. I have read stuff on Internet but I prefer to get first hand info x


----------



## Jimmychoo (Feb 4, 2015)

Jaycee05
Sorry ignore my question about differences between your ragdoll and Birman - it's late I dnt know why I asked that lol


----------



## Halo1 (May 22, 2014)

They are so similar, and Ragdoll cats came from a mix of cats that include Birman, so it'll probably be very much like a Birman but might have a nicer coat, since Ragdolls don't get matted & I think I've read that Birmans do.
BIRMAN:








RAGDOLL:









It's not going to look like a moggy is it?  All depends on whether you want to show and whether they have had all necessary health checks.


----------



## Jimmychoo (Feb 4, 2015)

Halo1 said:


> They are so similar, and Ragdoll cats came from a mix of cats that include Birman, so it'll probably be very much like a Birman but might have a nicer coat, since Ragdolls don't get matted & I think I've read that Birmans do.
> BIRMAN:
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for this post. No you are right they will still be beautiful cats. They will be health checked, vaccinated and early neutered before I have them. Like you say, they are very similar and so really i don't know what I'm worried about lol. 
I think I just wanted some advice, reassurance info - thanks for your post and the pics 😊


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Jimmychoo said:


> Well I was set on the Birman. The breeder though has said they have had an accidental litter both Birman and ragdoll are registered, it was an accidental mating.


Do they register their kittens?


----------



## Squeaks (Oct 16, 2014)

My boyfriend's parents have a Ragdoll X cat (no idea what it was crossed with, possibly the spawn of Satan). This cat is evil. It hates people. You can't get near her for risk of losing a limb, which is a shame as she's so fluffy. 

I'm not suggesting all crosses are like this obviously, but if temperament is important to you then I think I would be more inclined to look at the parents and their pedigrees and temperaments and how the cats have been raised etc rather than just looking at whether it's a pedigree or a cross breed. 

Even within a breed temperaments can vary so much. The breed we choose (Abyssinian) isn't known for being a lap cat, but we talked to lots of different breeders and several said their kittens were always affectionate and definite lap cats as that was what their parents were like and how they were brought up. Temperament was the most important thing for us (besides health). We ended up with kittens from one of those breeders and true to her word, they love their cuddles and a good lap!


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

smoking guns said:


> I imagine it would be like any other moggy, though perhaps may have inherited *the floppy Ragdoll gene*. May be worth getting kitty tested for health issues common in either breed...


I don't think there is any such thing. I've handled Ragdolls at shows, they are no floppier in general than any other breed, and the worst cat bite I've ever seen anyone get at a show was inflicted by a Ragdoll.

Sorry but IMHO the 'floppyness' was something put about by Ann Baker to help sell her new breed of cat.

They might be more laid back than some breeds which would let them relax when picked up. My Orientals relax if I pick them up when they are in the right mood - most cats of any breed and no breed will. Of course some are too stroppy or scared to really relax.


----------



## smoking guns (Feb 24, 2015)

OrientalSlave said:


> I don't think there is any such thing. I've handled Ragdolls at shows, they are no floppier in general than any other breed, and the worst cat bite I've ever seen anyone get at a show was inflicted by a Ragdoll.
> 
> Sorry but IMHO the 'floppyness' was something put about by Ann Baker to help sell her new breed of cat.
> 
> They might be more laid back than some breeds which would let them relax when picked up. My Orientals relax if I pick them up when they are in the right mood - most cats of any breed and no breed will. Of course some are too stroppy or scared to really relax.


Oh, you really do learn something new every day. I thought it was a common trait amongst Ragdolls hence the name (I misused the word "gene" when I meant "trait", probably because my phone kept clearing what I'd written and I had to keep re-writing!). Often I see breeders (or maybe more like "breeders"?) saying that their cats and kittens are all soppy and floppy as expected of the breed but I guess I never really knew if this was true! My only experience of Ragdolls is my friend's Ragdoll cross, who does actually go limp when picked up, even by strangers.


----------



## Jimmychoo (Feb 4, 2015)

OrientalSlave said:


> Do they register their kittens?


Yeah they do


----------



## Jimmychoo (Feb 4, 2015)

OrientalSlave said:


> I don't think there is any such thing. I've handled Ragdolls at shows, they are no floppier in general than any other breed, and the worst cat bite I've ever seen anyone get at a show was inflicted by a Ragdoll.
> 
> Sorry but IMHO the 'floppyness' was something put about by Ann Baker to help sell her new breed of cat.
> 
> They might be more laid back than some breeds which would let them relax when picked up. My Orientals relax if I pick them up when they are in the right mood - most cats of any breed and no breed will. Of course some are too stroppy or scared to really relax.


That's not what I wanted to hear 'the worst bite ever inflicted was that of a ragdoll" lol. Maybe I should not get the cross and stick to the original plan.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

It was at a show, it would have been stressed, maybe it should never have been shown. Don't let it put you off, I was only telling the story to underline that Ragdolls are not floppy cats that will let anyone do anything to them.

They are no more likely - or less likely - to bite than a Birman.


----------



## Jimmychoo (Feb 4, 2015)

Yeah I see your point and to be fair its a good point to make, especially if people are looking to purchase a ragdoll for that supposed floppy characteristic.

I just so don't want to make the wrong choice. I think maybe i'm making to big a deal out of it.


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

Personally I wouldn't get a cross unless they health tested both parents. For me that's the key thing when looking for a breeder.


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

Halo1 said:


> They are so similar, and Ragdoll cats came from a mix of cats that include Birman, so it'll probably be very much like a Birman but might have a nicer coat, since Ragdolls don't get matted & I think I've read that Birmans do.


Incorrect, it is Birmans that don't matt.

I have a friend who bred both Ragdolls and Birmans, she said that the Birmans were far nicer temperamentally. Having seen her Ragdolls a few times, both at home and at shows, I'm glad I have Birmans


----------



## Jimmychoo (Feb 4, 2015)

Tigermoon said:


> Incorrect, it is Birmans that don't matt.
> 
> I have a friend who bred both Ragdolls and Birmans, she said that the Birmans were far nicer temperamentally. Having seen her Ragdolls a few times, both at home and at shows, I'm glad I have Birmans


Thanks for your post.
How old are your birmans, what are they like and do they shed a lot? I've read many things saying they do not but then come across the odd thing saying they shed a huge amount??


----------



## Bluefluffybirmans (Jun 9, 2014)

I think mine shed a normal amount, whatever that is. The main difference I've noted is the long hair is really easy to vacuum up, where as my old staffy girl (dog obv) her very sort hair would get stuck in the fibres of clothes and the couch etc.
My mother in law has British shorthairs and they shed waaaay more then my two. Then again they have an undercoat whereas birmans don't.
Grooming wise is easy, I comb then a couple of times a week, no matts.


----------



## The Wild Bunch (Jul 16, 2014)

My understanding is that some Birmans also bite but as a sign of affection?


----------



## lizlatinsk (Jan 15, 2015)

Can you please post the pictures of the kittens when you get them?


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

daisysmama said:


> My understanding is that some Birmans also bite but as a sign of affection?


Any cat may do this - it is not a breed thing.


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

My Birmans love bite; I've had three of them that do this. They have never drawn blood but if they catch you in the wrong area, like your nose, it can sting a bit. 

All long-haired or semi-longhaired cats have the potential to mat if you do not keep a check on their coats; the difference between those with an undercoat like Persians and those with no undercoat like Ragdolls and Birmans is the amount of grooming required. Persians need grooming daily. Ragdolls and Birmans manage on a quick groom about once or twice a week.

I don't set aside time for grooming. I keep my grooming comb and brush on the table next to where I sit. When one of my Birmans comes for a cuddle, I run the comb or brush through their fur and make it part of the petting and cuddling routine. In this way, it never feels like a chore for me or them and as a result, they never mat. The only time I have ever seen my Birmans mat is when I have been away on holiday for two weeks and the person looking after them hasn't brushed their coats, but the lack of an undercoat means the matted fur has been easy to remove.

As for getting a Birman x Ragdoll, I cannot help you there. They are both beautiful cats. I just prefer the Birman because it has been around longer as a breed.


----------



## Jimmychoo (Feb 4, 2015)

Sacremist said:


> My Birmans love bite; I've had three of them that do this. They have never drawn blood but if they catch you in the wrong area, like your nose, it can sting a bit.
> 
> All long-haired or semi-longhaired cats have the potential to mat if you do not keep a check on their coats; the difference between those with an undercoat like Persians and those with no undercoat like Ragdolls and Birmans is the amount of grooming required. Persians need grooming daily. Ragdolls and Birmans manage on a quick groom about once or twice a week.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the post. I think I am going to stick to getting the Birmans x


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

Jonescat said:


> Any cat may do this - it is not a breed thing.


It is in the case of birmans. It is a well known breed trait, and they always go for the back of the hands, the chin or the nose fire some reason. Some will bite quite hard  . They also huff when displeased.


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

Oh boy does it sting when they catch that piece of skin between the nostrils. Lol!


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

Tigermoon said:


> It is in the case of birmans. It is a well known breed trait, and they always go for the back of the hands, the chin or the nose fire some reason. Some will bite quite hard  . They also huff when displeased.


They huff when displeased....Made me laugh. We have a birman and she does this too, have never had a cat that does this, but it makes us laugh cos 5 seconds later she has forgotten why she was huffing. Lovely cats without a doubt, very vocal too.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Jimmychoo said:


> They will be health checked, vaccinated and early neutered before I have them.


Hopefully it's just a one off oops, at least they will be neutered before placement.



Tigermoon said:


> It is in the case of birmans. It is a well known breed trait, and they always go for the back of the hands, the chin or the nose fire some reason. Some will bite quite hard  . They also huff when displeased.


Very interesting it's a breed trait  I have a line that love bites, mostly fingers and noses, thankfully always gently.

Comparing the cats I've met, I prefer Birmans over Ragdolls.


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Tigermoon said:


> It is in the case of birmans. It is a well known breed trait, and they always go for the back of the hands, the chin or the nose fire some reason. Some will bite quite hard  . They also huff when displeased.


OK - I stand corrected  I have had a Birman that didn't do it (the original Jonescat) and I have an NFC that does it (Aelfred) so I would still warn that other cats may have the same tendency.


----------

